
Scissors Congruence - thunderbong
https://dmsm.github.io/scissors-congruence/
======
unholiness
I've been into _hinged_ dissections in woodworking for a while. This algorithm
_isn't_ hinged, but it is cool to directly see the Wallace-Bolyai-Gerwain
theorem in action.

Here's a video with more context!
[https://youtu.be/ysV6iF3Rmjo](https://youtu.be/ysV6iF3Rmjo)

~~~
jacobolus
You might enjoy Frederickson’s book on hinged dissections
[https://amzn.com/0521811929/](https://amzn.com/0521811929/)

~~~
carapace
Add the title?

Edit: Many thanks. That does look like a great book.

~~~
pflats
Generally, in mathematical publishing, when someone refers to a book by the
author's name, the title is (essentially) the topic.

Without clicking the link, I'd bet dollars to donuts the book is titled
"Hinged Dissections", "Hinged Dissections: A Pivotal Analysis", "Hinged
Dissections: Swing Sets", etc.

edit: it's "Hinged Dissections: Swinging and Twisting". I prefer "A Pivotal
Analysis".

~~~
carapace
(When I commented above the author had not yet been added to parent comment.
It was just an Amazon link. I suspect that's why it was getting downvotes.)

~~~
pflats
Thanks for asking for it, then! :)

~~~
carapace
Cheers :)

------
mclightning
This is the kind of stuff I miss seeing on the good old days of HN

------
dimkasmir
That’s pretty neat

